# Downs Guns



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://nbc4i.com/2016/03/23/store-o...-to-man-who-allegedly-assaulted-ou-professor/

God only knows what he might have prevented..


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am currently at OU and one of my buddies sent me this to me. Good thing there was a responsible store owner!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

lrobison24 said:


> I am currently at OU and one of my buddies sent me this to me. Good thing there was a responsible store owner!


Have known John for many years. He's a straight shooter and a standup guy. Kudos to him for standing his ground with this idiot.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just looked up the store and I visited Lake Logan probably 2 springs ago and Im pretty sure we stopped in there to buy bait seemed like a good place. If I go back Ill defiantly have to check it out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

lrobison24 said:


> I just looked up the store and I visited Lake Logan probably 2 springs ago and Im pretty sure we stopped in there to buy bait seemed like a good place. If I go back Ill defiantly have to check it out.


If you stopped at a bait/gun store on Lake Logan Rd just up from main docks off of Rt. 664, that's was Downs. 
For those interested, Downs is a small family owned business. The small staff there really know their onions when it comes to fishing tackle, guns and gun smithing. If there's something special you can't find, they will work hard to get it for you. Again, John is a man of his word and is very well respected in the area.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember hearing this on the news, I am not at Lake Logan that often but when we are Downs is a regular stop, I remember going in there in the very early 80s.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

John is a good dude. He has a backbone and sticks to his beliefs. I live a couple miles from his store and it was all the buzz for a while.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> John is a good dude. He has a backbone and sticks to his beliefs. I live a couple miles from his store and it was all the buzz for a while.


Hmmm...you and I must be neighbors. Sooo...howdy neighbor!

I stopped in there a few weeks ago. John was towards the back of the store. I asked his son that was behind the counter where John was at. 
He replied sarcastically with a grin on his face, " he's back there signing autographs " . Lol! 
John just shook his head and rolled his eyes.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ha, last time I was in John was gone but I told Cody to let him know I needed his autograph. Lol 
I'm off of 93 south.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Ha, last time I was in John was gone but I told Cody to let him know I needed his autograph. Lol
> I'm off of 93 south.


Yea...Its sometimes hard to catch John there. I think he's priming Cody to take over the bus. Cody is a spitting image of his dad. 

Used to live off of 93S myself on Harsh Rd.


----------

